# New HO 8X4 Layout.



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello All!
As some of you know Im starting a new HO layout(My First HO) and today I went to get the foam board and I also went into my hobby shop just to see what he had and I thought for a second about N scale because he had a nice package of it but then he took me into a back room where he had a massive 4-6 level n scale setup and I got to see ho small it actually was and he convinced me on ho which is what i needed I was thinking that i wast going to buy track today but i ended up getting code 70 flex track dual ho and hon3 track perfect for my layout because I want to run a durango to silverton train on it which in real life is narrow gauge. Here are some pics of me planning and setting up my first loop. I dont plan my layouts and free ball it so ill see how it turns out in the future. And the track is code 70 so ill need to be careful with older engines.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

quote:
i ended up getting code 83 flex track dual ho and hon3 track
And the track is code 70 so ill need to be careful with older engines.


I'm confused


----------



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

@Bwells woops error its code 70 but I wish it was 83 but my entire layout wont be 70 I will at some point have an inner track at 83 or something.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats on getting started! Keep posting your progress as its always interesting to watch how someone's layout is built over time.

Mark


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Very unique, I don't recall ever seeing anyone doing dual gauge. Didn't even know
there was commercially available track for it, not that I'd have the verve to try it, 
have enough trouble with standard HO gauge. Anyhow, hope to see more posts
as this progresses.


----------

